# Mother Gives Birth After Nine-Month Ectopic Pregnancy



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 6, 2008)

Miracle of mother who gave birth to girl after nine-month ectopic pregnancy | Mail Online (June 1, 2008)

Mother Gives Birth to Girl After Nine-Month Ectopic Pregnancy, No Abortion (June 2, 2008)


----------



## turmeric (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## HaigLaw (Jun 6, 2008)

Amazing. Praise God!


----------

